# has anyone ever used or seen a Haflinger used for western classes or games?



## Blondes (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys,
My daughter who has been showing and riding english for 4 years decided that she would rather ride western and do games. Has anyone ever used a Haffie for western work....games?
If so do you have any videos?
Thanks
Blondes


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

There are several people around here who use Haffie in Western classes. Some play in speed events but not like they do in the regular classes. Not so much b/c of the horse but b/c of what they like to do.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen several haffies that go both english & western and do very well at both. I have one student with a matched pair of mares that are both great all-arounders! She does everything with them. Neither of them lays down super fast times in speed events, though I am sure they are capable and they certainly look adorable trying 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Haflinger scan turn their hoof to anything.

Haflinger Versatility Photos

how about this for Western?

Reining


----------



## Blondes (May 30, 2010)

Thank you so much. He is the sweetest guy and it is for fun. I think he will do anything she asks him to do. He is shipping out for 30 days to work with a western gal. Crossing fingers for the big lugg.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I showed my haflinger pony in western pleasure/horsemanship for many years as a kid, she always did well, & this past year she was shown in barrels. She did pretty good. They were just open fun show barrels though. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

Halfingers will work fine I'm sure


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There's a little girl in my Gymkhana's and Equestrian Team district that rides a haffie in Hunt Seat, Stock Seat, Barrels/poles/gaming, and a lot of other stuff. There's no reason you couldn't do it, especially if you're just going to play and have some fun


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The one that almost won the versatility class at the aqha show a few years back was a haffie. It was cute english, ok western pleasure and kick-butt awesome in reining. It was quick on the barrels too but just couldn't beat that mule... the poor QH's got left behind! **** (actually one was slow at the barrels and a couple screwed up their patterns...) but the haffie and the mule were awesome.


----------

